# How do you clear out print batches queue?



## JustTapSkip (Jan 29, 2022)

I was recently taught how to print labels on MyDay for items using the “print batches” tab. How can I clear out the labels that I did before? Today I wanted to print new labels but when I went to print them all the ones I did before plus the new ones printed as well. That just seems like a waste and pain having to go through/print all those labels just to get to the new ones


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 29, 2022)

Are you doing Pog labels or manual batch?
You can select your batch under manual option.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 29, 2022)

If you printed the labels before it should have cleared that batch. Then if you made a new batch it would only print the new labels. Until you printed a batch it accumulates all the labels you want to print.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Jan 30, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Are you doing Pog labels or manual batch?
> You can select your batch under manual option.


I’m unaware of the difference. Probably manual, it doesn’t give me the option to chose my batch(?) When I tap on my intials, it automatically tells me which paper to load and then print


----------



## JustTapSkip (Jan 30, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> If you printed the labels before it should have cleared that batch. Then if you made a new batch it would only print the new labels. Until you printed a batch it accumulates all the labels you want to print.


I was told to “skip” when it shows to print on short labels, so that might be the issue.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 30, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> I was told to “skip” when it shows to print on short labels, so that might be the issue.



That is your issue. Though, I have not seen it automatically choose short labels so make sure you are not selecting that as your label size by mistake when creating the batch.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 30, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> I was told to “skip” when it shows to print on short labels, so that might be the issue.


The entire batch will REMAIN in the queue until ALL the labels for the batch are printed. 
 If you have printed a PARTIAL batch you must NOT choose that batch again or you will have duplicates.  
There are times when it is easier to print on plain paper just to have the batch move to the already printed list rather than printing duplicates or remembering which ones to skip.
Ex;  you print the regular labels for the batch, you print the unit labels for the batch and then you skip the short labels needed for that SAME batch
       - the entire batch remains in the ‘to be printed’ Queue.

when you color the dot next to the batch - that is how you are choosing which batch to print - if you know you have already printed what you need from that batch you must remember to not choose it again.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 30, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> I’m unaware of the difference. Probably manual, it doesn’t give me the option to chose my batch(?) When I tap on my intials, it automatically tells me which paper to load and then print


When you CREATE the batch of labels you either print a SINGLE (manual) label - which will use your initials for the batch 

OR you can choose to print ALL the labels for the pog - which will have the title of the pog as a batch name instead of your initials. 

 You can also print HQ  labels that are batches of price change labels - title will be area (essentials/hardlines/consumables)


----------

